

Link-time optimization in GCC, part 3 – LibreOffice - fafner
http://hubicka.blogspot.com/2014/09/linktime-optimization-in-gcc-part-3.html

======
anon4
For some reason all the charts and graphs fail to load. I think it's because
blogger insists on loading over http, but the google docs in question are
linked over https.

~~~
jacquesm
I think it is a permission issue.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_kalk9Bsgl5Pj-
EiGOsW...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_kalk9Bsgl5Pj-
EiGOsWmiuedfx8NonNJzAKkLUNKFg/gviz/chartiframe?oid=1026424494)

Is one of the documents and that simply won't load for me.

I think the docs are still set to not be publicly readable.

------
rurban
Didn't know about the GCC amd64 array alignment issues >16bytes and >32bytes.
Horrible for my method dispatch, not just C++ vtables (fixed with gcc-5.0).

Cannot this be overturned with the aligned or packed attribute? (if not on the
stack as this was broken for aligned for while)

~~~
jacquesm
That's pretty easy to test, simply compile an array of pointers to functions
in the BSS and then print the sizeof (or use nm), then do it again in packed
mode.

------
PopsiclePete
LibreOffice? Is this still....a thing? Is the OSS community still trying to
beat MS at this meaningless game? What's wrong with Google Docs? First thing I
do in Ubuntu is uninstall this cruft. A fat client office suite, how quaint
and 1997-like.

~~~
allan_s
It is

    
    
      * In country where google doc is blocked
      * In country/places where your connection speed is too slow
      * In places where you have no connection at all
      * For documents too big
      * For people that are used to it  
      * For people that care about freedom etc. (regardless of your opinion on it)

etc. etc.

~~~
fafner
For people who don't trust outside companies (known to work with governments)
with their confidential and/or expensive data.

